# R.I.P Sqeeky



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Czar Kilt sqeeky


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO Dosia is notorious for killing toys like that  Cute pic Czar looks like he's gettin big.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Awww Czar .... he's like *WHAT* ... poor squeekies set for a life of doom


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

R.I.P. Sweet Sqeeky........


He was so young.....LOL


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

sqeeky was 3 months [email protected] face..Hes like what i do


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

He's soooo cute


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

RIP Sqeeky lmaoooooooooo


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Squeeky, gone, but not forgotten.

Everytime Czar poops poofy white stuff, we will think of you. Maybe not fondly, but we'll think of you none the less.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

smokey_joe said:


> Squeeky, gone, but not forgotten.
> 
> Everytime Czar poops poofy white stuff, we will think of you. Maybe not fondly, but we'll think of you none the less.


it will blend in with all this snow we are getting


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Poor Sqeeky. Rip little buddy.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

He's like... Oh my... What have I done??


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Such a sweet pup! I know the squeaky was just evil.... LOL


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Ha! I love his face he is like "What?" lol


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

man, thats nuthin, give it 6 months and your couch will look like that lol x100.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

intensive said:


> man, thats nuthin, give it 6 months and your couch will look like that lol x100.


omg i hope not lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO Dosia chewed up a flat couch that was on our back porch omg what a mess, I still find fluff from that thing out in the yard.
about 7 months ago nismo scooted his crate across the living room and chewed up half a leather couch cushion. 
lol


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

hahahha oh how they go crazy for them.
awesome picture


----------



## blurzredg4 (Oct 23, 2008)

haha his face is awesome


----------



## Isis (Jan 2, 2010)

Lol gotta love the "Okay now what?" face.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

murderer!!!!!!!! 

lol


yeah hes right give it a little time he'll eat your couch. China ate my couch when she was little.  lol


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

kg420 said:


> LMAO Dosia chewed up a flat couch that was on our back porch omg what a mess, I still find fluff from that thing out in the yard.
> about 7 months ago nismo scooted his crate across the living room and chewed up half a leather couch cushion.
> lol


LMFAO

when I read that I pictured a dog in the crate scooting himself across the floor with his tip toes trying to go for your couch. Man his hate for that couch must have been strong to scoot across a floor.. lmao..


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

R.I.P Squeeky. Gone but not forgotten.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

HAHA - I know that face all to well... LoL


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

love giving squeekies to the babies. make sure you go to a dollar store that's the best place to get them. i buy like 20 or 30 at a time and let my dogs have fun. i also get them those life sized stuffed animals t6hey love rippin any stuffed anything apart.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

his face is too damn cute.....poor sqeeky..lol


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

CINCINNATIBULLIES said:


> love giving squeekies to the babies. make sure you go to a dollar store that's the best place to get them. i buy like 20 or 30 at a time and let my dogs have fun. i also get them those life sized stuffed animals t6hey love rippin any stuffed anything apart.


good idea. I may have to hit up the dollar store and just by sqeekys that are rubber lol.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh man the worst on ever was I was working at a gas station and the promo guy gave me a huge Vanilla Wafers monkey. It was in the back of my van and I took the dogs for a ride to the store. Oh man that monkey never stood a chance. Those two bulldogs ripped him to shreds and the back of my van looked like it got caught in a snow storm. LMAO I miss those trouble makers sooooo much.


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

lol.............


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

My dogs have never chewed up furniture, but they can't understand why they're not allowed to chew on the kid's toys. For the longest time any toy that came into the house belonged to them. Now, all of a sudden, they're supposed to leave certain things alone. Very confusing, I'm sure.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

hopefully my dog won't get to any couches..I'll have to keep my eye on him


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

hahaha...Czar is the cutest!


----------

